# Tweeters para sonido en vivo



## NESTOR (Jun 18, 2007)

me gustaria saber que clase de twiters son los mas apropiados para sonidos en vivo en un recinto pequeño 100m cuadrados, cada caja viene para instalarle 4 twiters pero no se cuales debo usar.

he rrecibido ayuda valiosa en este foro muchas gracias a todos


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 19, 2007)

para buena calidad twiter domo, para mucha potencia twiter bala economicos twiter piezzoelectrico saludos


----------



## SEBASTIAN (Sep 5, 2007)

Para Nestor. Soy nuevo en la comunidad, pero si aún no has comprado twiter te recomiendo que para sonido en vivo es mejor un driver con con membrana de titaneo hay unos marca selenium cuyo desempeño  es optimo entre los 5kz y 18kz, y son realtivamente baratos.


----------



## rsturuguay (Sep 5, 2007)

Acordate de hacer el divisor de frecuencia para que las frecuencias bajas no entren en el tweeter y te destrozen la cupula de los mismos.

Despues contanos que te resulto todo y como suena eso!!!!!!!!

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Dano (Sep 5, 2007)

Por lo general en sonido en vivo se usan bocinas o motores de agudos que ofrecen una buena capacidad en potencia.

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 6, 2007)

Es cierto, se usan bocinas pero un tweeter bala nunca viene mal como ayuda para las altas frecuencias. Si querés baratos hay unos que arrancan desde $50 (17U$S) -que hasta funcionan- y tenés de mayor precio pero los selenium andan bien y costarán $120 (U$S40).

Ah! me olvidaba. Hay unos drivers GBR para bocinas que funcionan bastante bien y son relativamente baratos. (Ojo que GBR también tiene cosas buenas, hay que saber comprar)


----------



## Pablo16 (Sep 6, 2007)

Supongo que depende de la potenciqa que les vayas a dar, para mucha potencia estarian bien los mtotores que menciona DANO, si no quieres gastar tanto puedes usar tweeters de bala en alguna de sus presentaciones.


----------



## NESTOR (Sep 9, 2007)

gracias por su respuesta


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 13, 2007)

Imagino que lo que querrás decir es sonido directo.

Un buen sistema es un motor de compresión como el de la imagen :






en conjunto con un buen difusor como este:





Las balas se utilizan en las pistolas. Saludos

[/img]


----------



## MRSOUND2006 (Sep 13, 2007)

HOLA!!! 

mira en sonido en vivo en agudos se le pone un driver con una guia de onda plana y un buen divisor de frecuencias de corte de 5khz (por ejemplo) a 20khz.

Eso es lo que se usa.

El driver tiene que ser de 1" o de 2", y tiene que ser marca conocida como : DAS, ELECTRO VOICE, BEYMA, RCF, B&C, JBL, ETC; 

marcas chinas nunca uses en la vida!! (EN PARLANTES NOO; SI EN COSAS ELECTRONICAS Y ALGUNAS...) NI DJ NI NADA POR EL ESTILO, las marcas chincas son: B-52, GBR, SKP, AMERICAN AUDIO, PYRAMID, ETC


----------

